# Subs needed Maryland, Northern Va.



## Snowproz51 (Nov 23, 2004)

Looking for Subs to do mostly smaller Gov't lots, in...

Annapolis (3) Sidewalks at all three locations
Silver Spring (6) No Walks
Alexandria (6) No Walks
Berryville, Va. (1) Sidewalks here.

We need Subs with Plowing and Salting capabilities & fully insured.

If interested, Please respond via E mail to [email protected]

Bill Harrison
Wm T Harrison Enterprises, LLC.
Gaithersburg, Md.


----------

